# Can't Sleep!



## Chef Guest (25/7/14)

Have been up since 04:30 yesterday.

Drove to Bloem for a 1 hour meeting then drove back. Absolutely knackered but cannot get to sleep!!!!

Can anyone relate or offer a suggestion? This happens quite often... (The not sleeping. Driving to Bloem for a 1 hr meeting was a first)


----------



## Mike (25/7/14)

I'm in the same boat man. All my life I have struggled to sleep. My first suggestion would be to do like 10 squat jumps and pushups, then jump in a nice hot shower. When you get out, your core temp drops and helps you feel groggy. I'd also recommend betasleeps + gaba as opposed to regular sleeping pills which leaving you feeling crap when you wake up. My other recommendation is not forum appropriate 


Oh yea light levels are also vital. Turn down the brightness on your phone / pc / tv at night if you can. I've setup my TV to automatically adjust brightness and like 2h before bed I dim my lights. I find that can help.. PC, check out F Lux. Android check out Lux Autobrightness.


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/7/14)

Mike said:


> I'm in the same boat man. All my life I have struggled to sleep. My first suggestion would be to do like 10 squat jumps and pushups, then jump in a nice hot shower. When you get out, your core temp drops and helps you feel groggy. I'd also recommend betasleeps + gaba as opposed to regular sleeping pills which leaving you feeling crap when you wake up. My other recommendation is not forum appropriate
> 
> 
> Oh yea light levels are also vital. Turn down the brightness on your phone / pc / tv at night if you can. I've setup my TV to automatically adjust brightness and like 2h before bed I dim my lights. I find that can help.. PC, check out F Lux. Android check out Lux Autobrightness.


 
+1 On the Betasleep tablets.

I usually try and find the most boring thing to watch on tv... Or I turn on the console and start playing games.... For some or other reason I get sleepy playing racing games...


----------



## johan (25/7/14)

@Chef Guest & @Mike

Guys go to Dischem and get yourself "MELATONIN" (Solal brand) - take 2 tablets 1/2 hour before bed time. When you quit smoking, the function of the pituitary gland is affected in certain quitters for some time and accordingly the release of natural melatonin is disrupted.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (25/7/14)

When I stopped smoking and started vaping I found my sleep patterns were quite disturbed
Lasted for a few weeks and then again a month later for a week or two.
But thankfully it came back to normal...

I did try vape lower nic juice in the evenings - but not sure if that helped much


----------



## Tom (25/7/14)

Silver said:


> When I stopped smoking and started vaping I found my sleep patterns were quite disturbed
> Lasted for a few weeks and then again a month later for a week or two.
> But thankfully it came back to normal...
> 
> I did try vape lower nic juice in the evenings - but not sure if that helped much


exactly the same for me....just did not have that comeback after a month...for me it was at the beginning and it lasted about 3 weeks. Nowadays I sleep like a brick again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (25/7/14)

Silver said:


> When I stopped smoking and started vaping I found my sleep patterns were quite disturbed
> Lasted for a few weeks and then again a month later for a week or two.
> But thankfully it came back to normal...
> 
> I did try vape lower nic juice in the evenings - but not sure if that helped much


yip same here

for the first few weeks i really struggled to sleep

when that phase passed, i slept like a baby


----------



## Mike (25/7/14)

Thanks @johan but I've read too many studies on how badly supplementing melatonin can be for you - The light control technique is a far better way to control your diurnal cycle (Light temperature also affects melatonin production). Sadly this has been a lifelong problem, not just ciggy related

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/14)

I never had an issue falling asleep... but since I have kicked the stinkies and started vaping I have had a few issues getting to sleep...not so bad now but at one stage it was an issue. Once I'm asleep it's no problem... I battle most when I know I have to get up early to fish in a compo...


----------



## Andre (25/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I never had an issue falling asleep... but since I have kicked the stinkies and started vaping I have had a few issues getting to sleep...not so bad now but at one stage it was an issue. Once I'm asleep it's no problem... I battle most when I know I have to get up early to fish in a compo...


So, one can conclude that fishing is bad for sleeping.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike (25/7/14)

Technically fishing is great for sleeping  The more you're outdoors and exposed to the natural day/night cycle, the more your body adjusts to it.. Studies show that camping for 7 days can completely reset your sleeping pattern

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/7/14)

Mike said:


> Technically fishing is great for sleeping  The more you're outdoors and exposed to the natural day/night cycle, the more your body adjusts to it.. Studies show that camping for 7 days can completely reset your sleeping pattern


 
Time to go camping then... Oh... no... wait... Bought vape gear... No money for camping...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mike (25/7/14)

Then do it survivorman style. Just make sure you have a solar charger and a lot of spare batteries!!!


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/7/14)

Mike said:


> Then do it survivorman style. Just make sure you have a solar charger and a lot of spare batteries!!!


 
you see, there is my problem... no more money for solar chargers or spare batts. haha

maybe if I leave the batteries in the sun?


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/14)

After a day in the water I sleep like a baby! 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

